

My Mom Has Been Trying to Cancel EarthLink for 10 Years - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-my-mom-still-pays-for-dial-up-she-hasnt-used-in-a-decade

======
jccooper
If you stop paying them, they'll get the message.

